# **How to get even more fun from your bow.....without an arrow!?**



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmmmmmm,

Did search, no hits...

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm !


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Wanna try your hand at plinking some tin cans in the backyard, or maybe a little of this?........


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I guess I have seen everything now. :zip:


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

still hasnt shown anything


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

ryan76chev said:


> still hasnt shown anything


That's kinda the point of a teaser picture. :wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, how about the rest of the info? Looks like it shoots paint balls, what else can be shot from it? Where do ya get them or is it homemade?


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

A paintball bow. Neat idea. It probably doesn't throw enough paint for a paint ball enthusiast but for an archer, it might be a novelty.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*sounds*

sounds fun to me if it will shoot paintballs, you know how much fun I could have with the next door neighbor with that thing.:tongue:


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

nontypical said:


> A paintball bow. Neat idea. It probably doesn't throw enough paint for a paint ball enthusiast but for an archer, it might be a novelty.


Could you imagine getting 15-20 balls per second out of a bow?!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> Could you imagine getting 15-20 balls per second out of a bow?!


How about 1 per sec. if you mount it on a recurve? How fast can you get that string back?:wink: 

Then again there's also something to be said for a little slower rate of fire and say 300fps paint splatters from your compound. 

How about knocking down some tin cans or shooting at pests with a 700fps pellet? :tongue:


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Matt, you're a tease.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Disclaimer:

_*Bowtech in no way condones the harrassment of wildlife, your neighbor's pets, damage or defacing of private or public property or applying a bright orange welt on your buddys rear end. The end user agrees to hold Bowtech harmless for hours of guilty pleasure, offseason belly laughs and a shameless return to your youth. 
Many soda cans were harmed in the development of this product , please use only under supervision of your children who will be begging for you to give it back.*_

:wink:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*How much are they*

So tell us how much and where can we get one!


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Seriously, I'm going to an all-weekend party, and this would be just the thing to liven things up. Hey Spreggy, what's that on your bow? SPLAT! :tongue:


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Matt / PA said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> _*Bowtech in no way condones the harrassment of wildlife, your neighbor's pets, damage or defacing of private or public property or applying a bright orange welt on your buddys rear end. The end user agrees to hold Bowtech harmless for hours of guilty pleasure, offseason belly laughs and a shameless return to your youth.
> Many soda cans were harmed in the development of this product , please use only under supervision of your children who will be begging for you to give it back.*_
> ...


You mean to tell us that bowtech is now making a devise for a bow that will let you shoot a paint ball or a pellet from a compound? SWEEEEEET! When are they going to be available? What size pellet is traveling at 700 fps? is just a .177 or a .22 or a 9mm pellet? :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :wink:


It must be mine!!!!!!!

Oh come on show us the WHOLE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How much do i need to put away for the DAY it is released?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> What size pellet is traveling at 700 fps? is just a .177 or a .22 or a 9mm pellet?


.22 cal pellet.  

.....and although I'm not a paintball guy myself it's my understanding that a paintball travelling at up to 300fps would put the velocity right up there with the high end conventional guns?

More later when I get back in front of my home computer......that's where all the good stuff is.:wink:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

And I thought my girlfriend was a tease...


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

cost?


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

*awesome*

sounds like a real hoot :darkbeer:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

BTFL:wink:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Wookout Wabbits*

Heere's my wabbit woad!!

http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/22_caliber_pellets_air_guns_s/115.htm

Looks like 22.85 foot pounds of kinetic energy:tongue:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt,, is that a new ammo quiver on the bow in that pic?:wink:


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

.22 caliber at 700 fps? OK I AM OFFICIALLY STOKED :whoo: I got some varmints and critters roaming around my woods that might be in serious trouble  :darkbeer:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

That would be a cool thing to sit in a tree stand with for squirrels


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

So show this thing already!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh yeah.......you use your conventional bow sights, peep etc for aiming or if you want to get fancy (deadly) maybe a red dot scope for the pellets?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Matt / PA said:


> .22 cal pellet.
> 
> .....and although I'm not a paintball guy myself it's my understanding that a paintball travelling at up to 300fps would put the velocity right up there with the high end conventional guns?
> 
> More later when I get back in front of my home computer......that's where all the good stuff is.:wink:



Most fields make you chrony your bow under 300fps. 

My gun will do 320 fps but it's pretty ugly if you get hit by it :wink: 
I usually chrony around 280 to keep it safe.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like it's time for me to order those .010 pins for my sword twilight hunter :thumbs_up I can't wait to see this thing, I hope it's not too expensive :embara: :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

billrollins said:


> sounds fun to me if it will shoot paintballs, you know how much fun I could have with the next door neighbor with that thing.:tongue:


Surley you mean the guy that lives behind us, right Bill?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going to guess here but it looks like the large black bottom tube is the plunger barrel and the top silver tube the paintball barrel and the smallest black tube is the .22 caliber pellet barrel?

Did I win one for the right answer??:tongue:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> Did I win one for the right answer??


Nope.
:tongue:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

I can shoot a paintball with my bow????


This sounds preeeetttttty cool. 


More pics!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

first off, whats it rate? 

2nd: where can I get me one?!!??!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Nope.
> :tongue:


 OK,, the big black tube is for the paint ball and the smal,,,,,,, nevermind:wink:


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Matt / PA said:


> .22 cal pellet.
> 
> .....and although I'm not a paintball guy myself it's my understanding that a paintball travelling at up to 300fps would put the velocity right up there with the high end conventional guns?
> 
> More later when I get back in front of my home computer......that's where all the good stuff is.:wink:


Some people are squeezing 500! ouch!!!! Most competitions are under 300!!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok........a few more. This is the Paintball version. They have seperate barrel assemblies off of a common riser mount. (The pellet version does not have the paintball reservior , magazine, tub.....whatever you painball guys call that thing:wink: )

As you will see in the next picture the paintball "magazine" sits at an angle and out of the way of using your sights.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Painball gun coming to full draw mounted on a recurve.........recurve = rapid fire.:tongue:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

You just have to wonder at the sick, twisted mind that would come up with something like that.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

*cost????*


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Too Freaking sweet!!! :shade: :banana:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Recurve*

Who makes the recurve in the picture. Looks like a nice camo job! BTW, the AIRow Gun is Awesome! Gotta share the est. cost!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Cost:

I'll share that with you guys as soon as I have a concrete number......I don't want to misquote.

I'll try to get a good picture of the pellet version on here tomorrow, as I have those on a different file.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Ok........a few more. This is the Paintball version. They have seperate barrel assemblies off of a common riser mount. (The pellet version does not have the paintball reservior , magazine, tub.....whatever you painball guys call that thing:wink: )
> 
> As you will see in the next picture the paintball "magazine" sits at an angle and out of the way of using your sights.


 I'd bet,, that the recurve dudes would clean the compound boy's clocks in a grudge match


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*what*



Paul S. said:


> Surley you mean the guy that lives behind us, right Bill?


what yea sure I do buddy just don't turn your back,lol 
p.s. how well can you dance!:tongue:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*maybe*



walks with a gi said:


> I'd bet,, that the recurve dudes would clean the compound boy's clocks in a grudge match


maybe but ours would hurt more!:tongue:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

billrollins said:


> maybe but ours would hurt more!:tongue:



Maybe, but when you're hit,, you're out and can't shoot:wink: 

That would be a riot in the woods in the off season on a 3D range:tongue:


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

OMG! Now I can shoot my friends with my bow!!! Where I can get one???


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I second this question.... fess up on the MAX-4 recurve buddy before I come up there and swipe it. 

I don't know many manufacturers that are making them in Max-4. In fact, I only know ONE bow mfg. making bows in Max-4.  

SPILL SOME BEANS MATT!

-ZA






BowTech Dave said:


> Who makes the recurve in the picture. Looks like a nice camo job! BTW, the AIRow Gun is Awesome! Gotta share the est. cost!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> SPILL SOME BEANS MATT!


Who.........me?

:wink: 

Like I said, everyone feel free to speculate on ANYTHING and EVERYTHING beyond what I am presenting. 
(cause' I aint talkin'......and besides it's fun to watch  )


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

You are nothing but a Bowtech tease :zip: ..... I hate your guts.:wink: 


-ZA




Matt / PA said:


> Who.........me?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> You are nothing but a Bowtech tease ..... I hate your guts.


Ahhhhh....sweet talk will get you nowhere.:wink: 

These should be available from your Bowtech dealers starting the first week in Nov. (Imagine that:wink: ) After dealers have seen them in action they are selling like hotcakes. Theres even talk of setting up bow specific paintball leagues which should be a nice change of pace from the 15 million balls in the air craziness of current paintball matches. (By the way what IS the deal with that?  :tongue: )
Some are even planning to keep guns on hand just for rental purposes.

These can be used on everything from Genesis Kids bows (obviously the performance will be lower) and our own kids bows (hint hint) on up to the 70# adult bows which will give you the "Yeah that's gonna leave a mark" type performance. You could strap it to say an 80#/30" Allegiance if you want for even MORE performance than I'm listing but point that puppy in a safe direction!:wink: 

The velocity range on the paintballs is between 265 and 300fps for most adult compounds (like I said higher if get above that 30"/70# plateau) . From what I understand that's the range that most matches have their guns calibrated to for safety purposes.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Ahhhhh....sweet talk will get you nowhere.:wink:
> 
> These should be available from your Bowtech dealers starting the first week in Nov. (Imagine that:wink: ) After dealers have seen them in action they are selling like hotcakes. Theres even talk of setting up bow specific paintball leagues which should be a nice change of pace from the 15 million balls in the air craziness of current paintball matches. (By the way what IS the deal with that?  :tongue: )
> Some are even planning to keep guns on hand just for rental purposes.
> ...



I wonder if THIS new accessory will finally make archery a TV spectator sport? Looks like it could help a lot of clubs and dealers financially! We could even have one on one "hunts" in a forrest setting,, full camo,, human hunting human 


BTFL:wink:


----------



## adam11891 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is one of the coolest things yet. I could have some fun playing against my friends with this.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Get a good recurve. Learn to shoot instinctively. Have a rapid fire ball.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

COOL :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Did I get the hint hint.You aint got that max-4 recurve drew all the way back.Its a kids version?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> Did I get the hint hint.You aint got that max-4 recurve drew all the way back.Its a kids version?


No, but shows you were thinking.:wink: 

That's just a matter of when the pic was snapped.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Could you imagine walking up to someone.Drawing your bow back.Firing it.A red paintball hits them.You then start screaming "It was an accident I didnt mean to shoot you"There going to think an arrow has just passed through them.Okay I'm sick but you know its going to happen.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

t8ter said:


> Could you imagine walking up to someone.Drawing your bow back.Firing it.A red paintball hits them.You then start screaming "It was an accident I didnt mean to shoot you"There going to think an arrow has just passed through them.Okay I'm sick but you know its going to happen.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

so am i correct in making the assumption that this is a universal toy? I hope so because I really want one... REALLY REALLY BAD!!!!!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey Stoopid........(Sorry just wanted to say that:wink: )

Yes it's universal and will work on kids bows right on up through whatever horsepower you want to put behind it.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm wondering if the "magazine" could be adjustable for different shooting positions like canting a recurve?

Looks like a fun toy


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Matt / PA said:


> Ok........a few more. This is the Paintball version. They have seperate barrel assemblies off of a common riser mount. (The pellet version does not have the paintball reservior , magazine, tub.....whatever you painball guys call that thing:wink: )
> 
> As you will see in the next picture the paintball "magazine" sits at an angle and out of the way of using your sights.



New guy here. I've been paintballing for around eight years now and archery since April. The "magazine" is called a hopper. The one in the pic is a gravity fed version. You also have an electronic version capable up to 30 bps and one mechanical rated at 100 bps.  . As for speed, markers are capable of way over 300 fps. Fields only allow up to 280-285 for insurance reasons. Night games are at a lower rate.

As for the Arrow Gun, is that thing regulated? With a full hopper, your bow would be off balance. Especially that it is angled.


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

My bow shop told me about them last night, when he gets one in I'm first in line for one. It can work as a good aid for form. You can shoot all day, right in the house at a box of old phone books with the pellet gun. Just working on release and form..............plus it will be cheaper than smoking arrows on garden raiding chipmunks:wink:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I think someone needs to make a short video of the Airow Gun in action and post a link to view it:tongue:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> I think someone needs to make a short video of the Airow Gun in action and post a link to view it:tongue:


I second that! I am captivated.
I critters around that I do not want around and this is a great idea and would be some awesome practice. 

And before some PETA person sees this and decides to comment, think of the alternative!


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

I am going to Dick's or Bass Pro right now:tongue: and get some paint balls. This is going to be sweet.  I am stocking up. Thanks for the info Matt.............mr insider:secret: spill the beans on the cost.......:embara: :wink:


----------



## roadapple (Jul 30, 2006)

Man that's cool.......But I don't want to have to take my vane's off.......I glued them on!!!!!


----------



## Nippers (Feb 10, 2006)

So, is it adjustable for the left handed shooter? or are we just out of luck?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Professur said:


> You just have to wonder at the sick, twisted mind that would come up with something like that.



No more sick and twisted than using a regular paintball gun. I think it would be fun to play paintball with it....of course no regular markers could be used because you wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

roadapple said:


> Man that's cool.......But I don't want to have to take my vane's off.......I glued them on!!!!!



It looks like it might come with an "arrow" that is mounted somehow on your string and won't come off.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> So, is it adjustable for the left handed shooter? or are we just out of luck?


Nipper,

It can be used on left or right hand bows. 

The weight is fairly heavy with a full "Hopper" (thank you for that official term) and 100 or so paintballs but balances out with an instinctive shooter's cant (ie recurve) as it brings the hopper straight up.
Apparently the method of choice shooting the paintball version even on high performance compounds is to shoot instinctive to be able to shoot at moving "targets":wink:


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

that would be the sick twisted mind of some one who has genious in them. I need this and my brother better look out!!  and my cousin hahaha fwack!!! fwack fwack!!! hahahaha :angel: :decision: :laser: theyll be like what the?!?!?! and i will be  and then runing for my life. 

I NEED THIS.


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sorry...but that is RIDICULOUS!!!

...RIDICULOUSLY COOL.

Now you have the chance to hunt something that actually "hunts you back!"

I bet the marketing behind BOW paintball could be the next big thing. Just think about all the possibilities it could have on the archery community! 
Who ever thought this up just opened all kinds of doors to bringing archery to more people.

I'm really impressed...Where do I get one??


Darren E


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmmm...

Paintball Gun vs. Paintball Bow 

You could literally play Cowboys and Indians of the 21st Century as long as you don't have fully automatic pistols.

I love it.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

So where can i get one? If I have to wait much longer I am going to break out the CAD program,TIG welder and metal lathe and just make one.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Matt, What kind of recurve is that you're shooting? almost looks like a Bowtech also. i know they haven't made them in the past, but i was thinking maybe it was another teaser


----------



## Firehouse_Chili (Oct 14, 2006)

*What incredible product crossover*

I came across this while doing a search on "paintball" for my son (who lives and breathes the sport). Holy crapp!!! This is great product crossover on Bowtech's part. One product that crosses over between archery, paintball and hunting? That should be every company's dream!!!

**By the way Matt, where are those pictures of the pellet version??**

A product like this has to be great for all 3 industries because it creates interest in a sport that they might not have any reason to be interested. As soon as this comes out, I will be first in line with my money. 

Does it come with a bow or do I need to buy one??? Bowtech has jut put themselves into a completely different league than the other bow companies, I would think.

Hot Damn!!!!! :cocktail:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Firehouse,
I have a great picture of the pellet version but its one of 4 on a .pdf file and being the computer guru that I am :wink: ...........I don't have a clue how to isolate it, capture it and get it on here.
I'd have a better chance of dusting off my 20yr old Rubick's cube and solving it. 

It doesn't come with a bow, you'll need to supply that. 

Oh and 2 things, that's not me shooting the recurve and I have no other knowledge of said recurve.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Bump for a price on dat der thing, skippy!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

500 fps said:


> Bump for a price on dat der thing, skippy!


Ditto


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Paintball kits for Bows have been around for nearly 20 years, but I've not seen a pellet kit for one. Hmmmm...how would the air pressure generate 700 fps from a pellet without nearly dryfiring the bow?


----------



## robinhood_06 (Oct 16, 2006)

*ohhhh ahhhh*

this thing looks so awsome i have alot of annoying bunnies in my yard


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

1cbr_guy said:


> Paintball kits for Bows have been around for nearly 20 years, but I've not seen a pellet kit for one. Hmmmm...how would the air pressure generate 700 fps from a pellet without nearly dryfiring the bow?



Really?? What are the names of the companies that produce them??


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

For Matt/PA...Here is the Paintball Version...


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

...and the Pellet Version....


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

There are also conversion kits available, which I have the pictures for. But, basically it is the air cylinder, tube, and barrel.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Just Kidding*



t8ter said:


> Could you imagine walking up to someone.Drawing your bow back.Firing it.A red paintball hits them.You then start screaming "It was an accident I didnt mean to shoot you"There going to think an arrow has just passed through them.Okay I'm sick but you know its going to happen.


Just make sure they don't have a concealed carry firearm!, OR are bigger than you!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

It does look like fun. 

Maybe Farbman and the World Hunting Association should have waited for the paintball version instead of the stupid drug darting they were forced to drop. :wink:


----------



## AgentSmith (Oct 14, 2006)

Bowsmith,
I see my favorite bowstore in your sig, I'm literally right down Telegraph from Cook's! Maybe you guys could guys preorder one of these for me?? 
I'll stop in today, any excuse!

Rob


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Has anyone thought about it's potential as a great training aide???*

*I would want to be able to shoot the paintballs or pellets with the same setup as my arrows. This thing would make a GREAT training aide. Just set up a pellet trap indoors and use this as a training aide. But, with the paintball hopper in place, it looks as though your sight would be blocked. I would still want to be able to use my sight when shooting pellets or paintballs. Can that be done?*


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

walks with a gi said:


> Really?? What are the names of the companies that produce them??


I cant remember, but I do remember shooting a paintball setup at a camp when I was in my very early teens, and then again about 12 years ago at an archery tournament where we were shooting paintballs at a mannequin. It was not pneumatic like this one. The one I shot held the paintball in a rubber "cup" attached to the bowstring. The bowstring was guided by a long rod extending from the bow.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*t*

Man..that is cool! Paint balling with bow


----------



## AgentSmith (Oct 14, 2006)

1cbr Guy,
That was called the Idaho Paint bow



















Long out of production, though. That was posted on a paintball forum where a discussion of the airow gun is going on.

Rob


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

this may have already been asked but will this be available thru mass retailers or is it a bowtech only deal??? Can other deallers get it as well.....


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> Long out of production, though. That was posted on a paintball forum where a discussion of the airow gun is going on.
> 
> Rob


Rob,
Would you mind providing me with a link to that discussion on the paintball forum.
Thanks.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

My local dealer said that he's ordered two of the pellet versions for his store. He said that they are said to be pretty darn acurate.


----------



## AgentSmith (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure thing Matt!

http://www.milsimzone.com//index.php?showtopic=14981&st=0


And one I'm afraid I'm responsible for 

http://www.mcarterbrown.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5039

Mcarterbrown is a forum for old and rare paintguns, many of the members have been playing for the 20 years or so that paintball's been around and I'm sure a few of these will end up in their hands as time goes on. I will take the field with this puppy! I've been playing for the last three years or so with just this:









A ten shot semi pistol. The high rate of fire machineguns you see in paintball on tv are not used the same way for woodsball. you can afford to fire 1,000 paintballs to get someone when the teams are 5 on 5 but not when there's 50 people on a team, speedballers routinely get discouraged and leave where I play, covered in welts or adapt their game to the point where they shoot short bursts like everyone else. It would be possible especially in some parts of our field to eliminate folks routinely. The bow limb sticks up far(unless I put it on my Howard Hill 'Little Sweetheart' ) but it's thin and could be easily protected from hits in treed cover. 

Rob


----------



## sloonan (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum but had an idea when I saw this thread. Instead of putting a large (170-200 round) hopper on the Airow gun how about this smaller one (40-50 round). It would probably be better to balance the bow. 










It's a Brass Eagle Pocket Hopper, they are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Bump for a price...


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

the paintball holder is called a hopper and it looks sweet. where are the pics of the pelet shooter? and is anyone gonna give out a price??


----------



## ridgerunner75 (Jul 21, 2006)

pretty nifty


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Matt,

Any additional info yet? Cost? Availability?


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

i ordered a couple for the store. my rep told me that he could roll a pop can at 35 yards with the .22. i am almost positive that they are going to be around a couple hundred bucks but don't quote me, i really did not care, i had to have some.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

pinwheel5 said:


> i ordered a couple for the store. my rep told me that he could roll a pop can at 35 yards with the .22. i am almost positive that they are going to be around a couple hundred bucks but don't quote me, i really did not care, i had to have some.


Hmmm, it looks like a blast. Could use a second bow out in the woods with me right now to blast some of the squirrels, but anything over $150 and i dont think it will happen.


----------



## amwcps35 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Sign me up*

I want one!!!


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I've heard around $200...don't want to quote or be wrong on that so don't hold me to it


----------



## stiffwindpsr (Dec 22, 2004)

Very cool!Bump


----------



## carbon kid (Oct 31, 2006)

Just found this link, but the co's website isn't working.

http://www.bearemg.com/client_docs/AirowPellet.pdf

$299.00 suggested retail seems a little strong too.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

When will it be released? What will the price be?


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

carbon kid said:


> Just found this link, but the co's website isn't working.
> 
> http://www.bearemg.com/client_docs/AirowPellet.pdf
> 
> $299.00 suggested retail seems a little strong too.


330$!ouch!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

This thing looks like WAAAAYYY too much fun!!!! But I gotta get me one!!! lmao

Looks like it would be good for practice without ruining arrows!


----------



## Forgiven (Sep 26, 2006)

... bump ...


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have shot one and its SWEET! I could so see having shooting out with others with this system.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*check it*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=410038

the website is somewhere in the thread


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

yah they have them at my local pro shop. they are really cool.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Cost??????


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

wihunter402 said:


> Cost??????


Says a little ways up $330 msrp


----------



## Bowtech21 (Dec 20, 2006)

That is so cool, I'm not into paint ball but that looks interesting.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*bowgun*

the shop I visited today has several of them...
Can't wait till next summer. They have a very large area to set up battle fields.
Just have to remember...bruising is temporary.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

My wife ordered one for me as a Christmas present JOY!


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

http://airowgun.com/


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*I am getting one can't wait.....*

Anyone have one and use it yet??


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

i would use the 10 round tubes that the stock class guys use personally. a 100 round hopper is pointless as i kind of doubt your going to shoot 100 times  (btw 100 shots takes me about 6 seconds out of my PB gun  )


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

These things are a blast. The local archery shop owner has one and we took turns shooting the dumpster outside the shop. But you have to be careful as to where you postion the chamber valve because if it is not set where you set your pins to it will drop or shoot hot of your desired target.


----------

